# Do Lactaid pills help?



## 19186 (Sep 17, 2006)

I have IBS-C and have terrible gas and bloating when I eat dairy. I think it also might make constipation a little worse but I'm not sure. I think it also causes acne but that's besides the point...I miss having my skim milk yogurts. Do you think Lactaid pills will help? What are your experiences with Lactaid pills? I don't plan on going and drinking a glass of milk...I just want my skim milk yogurt and perhaps some skim milk cheese...


----------



## 19186 (Sep 17, 2006)

hmm, I guess no one takes lactaid pills


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Lactose isn't the problem for a lot of IBSers but I do know some people with lactose intolerance find they help.Most people can keep the lactose consumption at one sitting below the level that usually bothers lactose intolerant people so if something else in the meal is the real culprit they may feel they didn't help.K.


----------

